# SD: 1990 300ZX 5-speed (non-turbo) For Sale



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=155193

Got a friend who's looking to sell his 1990 300ZX 5-speed. Clean title, 233K miles (mostly freeway). Contact me if interested.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dats a lot of miles... whats up ry? 
how much is he asking?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Some pictures...





































I should have some interior and engine bay shots soon.

Asking price right now is around $3000.


----------

